# Stool inset



## GrahamIreland (27 Sep 2016)

I was wondering how these stools would typically have a shape cut out of them.

Seen it done on other stools where there is an area cut out and shaped nicely.

Graham


----------



## NazNomad (27 Sep 2016)

A router jig like this ... 







... or a nice little adze and lots of sanding.


----------



## AndyT (27 Sep 2016)

Or indeed, a lathe.


----------



## GrahamIreland (27 Sep 2016)

Ah yes, thanks for that.


----------



## NazNomad (27 Sep 2016)

AndyT":1trohioc said:


> Or indeed, a lathe.




Oh yeah. #-o


----------



## No skills (29 Sep 2016)

A scorp?

(Is that the right spelling?)


----------



## Sheffield Tony (29 Sep 2016)

You might use a scorp, but if it is not too great a hollow, a travisher might be enough, and is a bit easier to use / more subtle.


----------



## Droogs (29 Sep 2016)

what about a nice simple compass plane?


----------



## whiskywill (3 Feb 2017)

B & Q timber often has that shape built in.


----------



## mayo.mick (3 Feb 2017)

whiskywill":2dgkemed said:


> B & Q timber often has that shape built in.



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

